# Which plants are dangerous for my goats?



## Shaylatheyoungest17 (Jul 1, 2017)

I just moved different area, and there marijuana Weeds growing next to my goats' pen and they love eat that plant but I'm worried if that bad for them For their stomach? I know that milkweed is bad for them but is marijuana weed bad as milkweed? 
onder:


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Our goats didnt like them. Pigs did. So it was not a problem.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Shaylatheyoungest17 (Jul 1, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Our goats didnt like them. Pigs did. So it was not a problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


My goats love to eat them, I research about it, and it not give me straight answer. Some said it was bad for them, and some said it okay for them. So.. what should I do?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If they're eating it currently without a problem then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

The youngins around here say it is fine. They said the pig stayed relaxed and put on weight faster. 
But my goats are reallly spoiled. So maybe thats why they choose other forage.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Western milkweed is poison, eastern is ok for them to eat.

MJ? When I worked for the sheriffs department, I was on the tactical team/marijuana eradication program. We did search warrants and tracked MJ grows (20+ years ago when it was a long way from being legal.) At first we burned all the weed in the local VA hospitals incinerator. However, the smell while burning was causing problems with some of the residents/patients so we had to find other means to get rid of it. Someone decided to let my goats try it. I brought some home after talking to a vet (who said it should be fine for them. However they may develop a craving for Twinkies) and fed it to them in small amounts, gradually adding more. No problems, they did fine on it. Yeah, they were a little sedated at times but not like you would expect. A couple of the goats didn't really care for it, but the majority really liked it.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

So lottsagoats, eastern milkweed is okay? Because I have quite a few plants in my pastures, for the monarchs, and while the goats don't seem to be attracted to them, if they can harm them I'll pull them out asap! What's the difference between eastern/western if you don't mind explaining.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

lottsagoats1 said:


> However, the smell while burning was causing problems with some of the residents/patients so we had to find other means to get rid of it.


Sure, it was causing a problem, more likely the kitchen staff couldn't keep up with the brownie orders! lol


----------

